
Amazon sold pirate copies of Frostpunk and Surviving Mars, among others - bdz
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/07/16/amazon-sold-pirate-copies-of-frostpunk-and-surviving-mars-among-others/
======
bdz
Basically people buy the GOG version which is DRM free. They strip it from the
installer, upload it to Amazon and sell it way below the MSRP

>Amazon, has been selling pirated copies of PC games, some do-gooders have
discovered (or rather, sellers using Amazon as a storefront have been selling
the pirate goods). The dodgy games include icy societal survival game
Frostpunk and dusty martian city-builder Surviving Mars, which were being sold
for the suspiciously cheapo prices of $3 and $4. If you bought one of these
games, you got an illegitimate installer to download, which contained some
files ripped from GOG store versions of the games.

~~~
mywittyname
It's crazy to think they don't have measures in place to vet digital content.
I doubt people could do the same thing with Disney movies.

------
avsteele
Whats potential Amazon's liability here? This seems like its the kind of thing
that could easily be/become fairly widespread.

I mean if someone found a vendor was selling goods stolen off the back of a
truck and they told amazon, could Amazon get away with being so slow and blase
about it?

~~~
phobosdeimos
Well a rightsholder would have to actively engage Amazon and notify them.
Amazon then dropkicks the seller from their site.

But copyright is worthless if nobody defends it. And I bet that for most game
devs its just not worth the hassle.

The easiest way to defend copyright is stuff like content ID which automates
the process but everyone hates that so...

~~~
JamesLeonis
They could use old P2P copyright cases against torrent trackers to get the FBI
to seize Amazon's domain addresses.

